# Polo Shirt Relabel



## billfish (Nov 16, 2011)

I am looking to relabel a polo shirt with my logo. The shirts have the manufactures tag in the neck and I am looking to remove that and replace it with a muslin fabric that will be sewed into the back of the shirt. I am also planning on putting in neck tape to cover up where the manufactures tag was. My question is does this seem feasible or is there a much more logical idea?


----------



## cascolo (Mar 8, 2007)

I had a friend of my that have his own line go that route at the beginning, It can be done. He took it to a local cleaners and work something out with the seamtress. But it became a little hassel because he had to do a large quantity each time.

He later opted for removing the tag & screen printing the labels. You can make transfers with the different sizes & just heat press on, if there is not allot of details being that the T's are Pollo.


----------



## Walk&TalkTshirts (Sep 25, 2009)

how many are you looking to get done?


----------



## billfish (Nov 16, 2011)

I am looking at getting 500 or so done. Thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> My question is does this seem feasible or is there a much more logical idea?


It depends on your budget. If you've got the budget for it and aren't sacrificing marketing/advertising dollars for the relabeling, I'd so go for it.

If it's an either or situation, I'd say spend more money on marketing/advertising (gotta haves) and less on relabeling (nice to haves)


----------

